# Yard Gate Lock



## ConorH (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for a secure lock for my yard gate.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks,
Conor


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

To keep people out or to stop horses from figuring out how to unlatch it?


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

A chain with a combination lock. Padlocks would work also, but then you always have to have the key with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConorH (Apr 12, 2014)

It is to keep people out. We currently have a chain and combination padlock on the gates though wanted something a bit more permanent.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Subbing...


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

A clever carpenter could probably make a dead bolt for an exterior home door work. Then you would have to have keys just like the house.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

thats a very nice gate ! Those post are to thick to use a dead bolt. but you could make something like a hitch lock. a bar the has a hook at one end, a drilled hole at the other end on which you place the lock. like a sideways L or J . drill through the post and slide it in and lock it,


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Unfortunately your gate is easy to climb, but for deterring vehicle entry (vehicle access allows more efficient burglaries):

If it doesn't have to be aesthetic - a motorbike lock can be useful. We got broken into - a cruddy member of our species cut our chained and padlocked front gate with a boltcutter when we were away, and hauled away a truckload of things, including all the French doors of our house (which were already installed). We needed something that couldn't be easily cut with boltcutters. Of course, a portable angle grinder will cut just about anything, and on farms, noise may not be an issue for thieves... so security cameras are a must these days, and a house sitter if you can get one...

I also really like the idea of a moat around a property with piranhas in it. :evil: Or having some kind of trained attack armadillo.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Unfortunate that locks only help honest people stay honest.

I love all the rock work I see.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A length of logging chain is bolt-cutter proof and a padlock made with hardened steel will deter thieves. I close one gate with light chain and an S hook from an old bungee cord. The horses can't reach the hook as it's on my side of the post.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if thieves want in, they will get in. You can bolt and chain until next year, all they have to do is lift the gate off the hinges. Up the road from me, they broke the fence down . nice pipe gate still padlocked, but a section of fence removed. Another person had farm supplies stolen, they loaded it into a wagon and wheel barrow. They followed the tracks to where they hid their vehicle.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Our gate is the sort that can't be lifted off hinges - but of course, the hinges can be cut with a portable grinder. The gate sits on one of only two vehicle crossovers over a deep roadside ditch, and behind the fence across the other we have hoisted a 1m thick fallen tree trunk that can only be moved by tractor, so fence cutting won't get people far. It's the gate that continues to be our biggest vulnerability... heaving things over the gate is a possibility too, although much reduced by the presence of a 100m driveway up to the buildings and inherent laziness of burglars who like to get their haul trucks right up to buildings... Grrr... this is one time I really do think citizens catching them in the act should be entitled to pepper their tails for them...


----------

